# Межпозвоночная грыжа и прыжок с парашютом



## mr.booo (17 Июл 2011)

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста. Мне 24 года. У меня аж целых 3 межпозвоночных грыжи, друзья зовут прыгнуть с парашюта (про мою болезнь не знают). Мне дико хочется прыгнуть (мечта юности), но здоровье важней.

Подскажите как поступить, жалоб на позвоночник не возникало.


----------



## nuwa (18 Июл 2011)

mr.booo написал(а):


> Мне дико хочется прыгнуть (мечта юности), но здоровье важней.


По мне так очень здравая и гениальная в своей простоте мысль!!!!! Особенно, если нет опыта прыжка с парашютом.

Пожалуйста, поберегите себя. Честное слово, по ходу жизни сталкиваешься со столькими незапланированными экстримальными событиями, которые не хочешь, а отнимают у тебя здоровье, что самому наступать на мину - просто безумие!


----------



## Константин 1 (20 Июл 2011)

После прыжка жалобы на позвоночник возникнут, не сомневайтесь....
Не надо искушать судьбу....
24 года и целых 3 грыжи - круто.....


----------

